
The History of WD-40 - heshiebee
https://jalopnik.com/the-history-of-wd-40-is-stranger-than-you-think-and-no-1841585147
======
nimbius
disclosure: I work in automotive trade craft as a diesel mechanic and I dont
care to have WD40 in my shop at all for a few reasons:

0\. It is a solvent, not a lubricant. This is often lost on apprentices until
they wear out a drive chain or blow up a firearm. WD40 does a terrible job of
blurring that line. even the article touts it several times as a lubricant :(

1\. it absolutely CAN NOT be used around hot work, unlike most other
lubricants like ND999. cans --aerosol or not-- are treated just like a can of
petrol.

2\. Again, it is stunningly flammable both in and out of its aerosol form
because its mostly kerosene. That means aerosol vapors floating around a
powdercoat setup, an open flame, or any ignition spark, will cause it to catch
fire. if your apprentice just hosed down a part with WD40 and you need to take
a torch to it, youre going to have a bad time.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WD-40](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WD-40)

~~~
germinalphrase
What is your preferred alternative?

~~~
mattmaroon
If you're looking for a lubricant, silicone based ones are awesome for many
tasks. The brand WD40 (which now makes several different products) even makes
them.

If you spray a lock with WD-40, it will lubricate it and loosen it up
immediately, but then dust will stick to it overtime and he will end up worse
than where you started. Silicone doesn't do that.

~~~
fulafel
PSA: "silicone" lubricants usually contain various hydrocarbons instead of
silicone and are more health risky than the name would lead you to believe,
see eg.
[https://files.wd40.com/pdf/sds/specialist/wd-40-specialist-w...](https://files.wd40.com/pdf/sds/specialist/wd-40-specialist-
water-resistant-silicone-lubricant-us-ghs.pdf)

~~~
mattmaroon
I'm assuming it contains silicone too and just doesn't have to mention it in
the MSDS, but that's good to know. Thanks!

------
cstross
Correction: article asserts that the Atlas ICBM was the first operational
intercontinental missile. This is incorrect -- that honour belongs to the R-7
Semyorka, which beat it by several months and which is still in service today
as the Soyuz launch vehicle.

(Yes, there's a thing called Atlas-5 that flies satellites: it's hard to see
any engineering similarities between it and the original ICBM of that name;
unlike the Soyuz vehicle, Which was a terrible, bad, no-good ICBM -- it took
about 6 hours to fuel up and prep for launch, on pads which were 4 hours from
the USSR's border as the B-52 flies -- but turned out to be a _really good_
satellite launcher.)

~~~
anonymousiam
Atlas Centaur is still used today for ULA launches. It is the most reliable
launch vehicle in existence.

~~~
jccooper
Centaur is somewhat derived from the original Atlas. The Atlas V itself has
very little lineage from the Atlas SM-65, other than name, though it is
somewhat connected in a weird ship-of-Thesus way. (It uses the same engines as
the Atlas III, which uses the same tank construction technique as the original
Atlas.)

------
joshuaheard
The biggest myth about WD-40 is that it is a lubricant, which is not what it
is for. You are much better off lubricating with teflon or silicone based
products, 3-in-1 oil, or straight mineral oil. I use WD-40 mostly on my boat
for corrosion protection of moving parts.

~~~
gameswithgo
people looove to say this, we have all heard it, but it _does_ lubricate. if
you have a dry bike or motorcycle chain and only wd40 on hand use it, it
works. just be sure to get a better chain lubricant quick or keep applying the
wd40 every day because it doesn’t stick around very long.

~~~
thescriptkiddie
It is essentially heavy grease dissolved in kerosene. It makes a good cleaner
for bare metal parts because unlike soap or de-greaser, it won't strip all of
the existing grease off. But the thin layer of grease left behind also doesn't
last long, and then you're back to bare metal.

With that disclaimer, I frequently use it as a chain lubricant for mountain
bikes. You have to reapply it basically after every ride, but you're going to
want to do that anyway when your chain gets covered in mud and dirt. On road
bikes and motorcycles I always use a dry wax lube that lasts much longer but
is difficult to clean off.

------
linsomniac
Last year a co-worker asked me if I could bring in some WD-40 for him. I asked
what he was going to use it for; I always try to understand the problem
someone is trying to solve.

He said his chair was squeaking, so I suggested lithium grease instead.
Another coworker said "Are you one of those WD-40-isn't-a-lubricant guys?" I
immediately replied "Absolutely".

~~~
mrspuratic
Someone I knew of used WD-40 on their squeaky chair in their office, which
triggered the gas sensor in the fire system. Which caused a full fire alarm,
evacuation, and activation of the DR site. Whoops.

Another good reason not to use it ;-)

------
smileypete
>The WD part of the name was descriptive for what the coating did to Water,
which was Displace it, and it took the company 40 tries to get it right. I bet
you can figure it out from there

Smells like marketing to me, it just doesn't need 40 attempts to come up with
a simple mix of kerosene and mineral oil.

I bet the old timers used to mix their own variations long before WD-40 came
on the scene.

[https://www.wired.com/2009/04/st-
whatsinside-6/](https://www.wired.com/2009/04/st-whatsinside-6/)

~~~
spicybbq
It contains a lot of solvent (kerosene) and a smaller amount of light
lubricant. One problem is that it tends to wash away heavier greases and oils
that provide more persistent lubrication to things like hinges and bike
chains. Then, the light lubricant is not very persistent. It can flow out of
where you put it, leaving streaks, and it attracts dust.

I mostly use it to clean parts before using a proper lubricant. A much better
light spray lubricant is Tri-Flow.

~~~
pengaru
Same, I find it very effective for cleaning/degreasing parts without bringing
real degreasers/soaps/water into the picture.

It's also really useful for spraying down bicycle/motorcycle chains after they
get wet to prevent rusting. But it does require some fresh lube after things
dry off.

~~~
spicybbq
I put some WD40 on a blue paper towel and wipe the outside of my bike chain
with it, then use a bike-specific lube (Rock n Roll Gold).

~~~
pengaru
Do you mean in general routine maintenance or for when it's exposed to water?

------
econcon
I use kerosene or gasoline to unclog instead of wd40

For most general purpose use, I use white Lithium grease.

If it's metal to plastic or plastic to plastic contact surface: silicone
oil/grease (mostly in 3d printed parts)

If it's metal on metal and in dirty environment: I use dry teflon lube or
ceramic lube (mostly on my mountain bike and 3d printer lead screw)

If it's heavy metal on metal where it can heat significantly: MolyD grease or
graphite grease

------
Theodores
WD-40 marketing is clever. Sometimes you need that brand for a product to be
stocked. Regular household oil costs pennies in a can, the margin is therefore
low and a retailer isn't going to be making much money on each sale. You could
put a brand on a regular household oil and try to charge more but it is not
something people care about, they will go for the generic oil somewhere else.

However WD-40 with its mythical backstory and ambiguous brand name can command
a premium over regular household oil. This makes it work for the retailer as
it no longer sells for pennies. The shop down the road that also stocks it
will also have it at the same price, it is a brand that works for the
retailer. People can ask for it by name and not feel they are getting conned.

This works up the retail chain with wholesalers and international distributors
able to make money from the brand.

Odd that for such a beginner's grade product it comes from the cutting edge of
the space age.

------
kev009
Great study in marketing. Not good at all as a lubricant nor anti-seize, and
probably shouldn't be the most ubiquitous thing people own for those general
use cases but it is. A light machine oil for cleaning and preserving tools and
other metal, and a penetrating anti-seize would be more handy.

~~~
Craighead
Which two would you recommend?

~~~
opwieurposiu
I use "Marvel Mystery Oil" for light machine oil duty. It is a red color oil
about 5wt. Does not have problems with drying out or becoming gummy. It has a
particular smell, kind of cinnamonish. I use because my grandad used it. I
think he used it because it smells good.

------
exabrial
Looking at the MSDS, I believe the "water displacement" chemical used is
naptha, but they don't go into detail about the oil used, but it's long
rumored to be kerosene... Take that as you will.

------
quietbritishjim
Lots of people here are saying that WD-40 will clean dirt out but is not a
lubricant (or is a terrible lubricant). As a not-very-practical person, here's
my question:

If you have something very dirty that you want to lubricate, say a bicycle
chain, is it reasonable to apply WD-40 first to get rid of the dirt and then
apply a better lubricant on the now-clean chain? Or will the WD-40 stick
around long enough to prevent the better lubricant sticking? If the second,
what the hell am I meant to do about my dirty chain that needs lubricating?

~~~
m0nty
WD40 is indeed great for cleaning things, including bike parts. And you can
use it as you suggest, then apply another lubricant designed for bike chains.

However, there are other cleaners specifically designed for bike chains. It's
just that WD40 is often in the workshop or toolbox so it tends to get used for
this sort of task.

~~~
short_sells_poo
If I remember my mechanic's advice correctly, you have to be careful what
solvents you use. You might dilute/prevent lubricants from actually staying
inside the chain links with WD40. Put differently: the solvent you use should
be paired with the lubricant to ensure you get the best effect from both.
Almost universally, the recommendation was not to use WD40 because it's just
not good.

I may be talking "old wives tales" here though so I'd like an actual mechanic
to correct me please.

~~~
m0nty
Another my mechanics fan ;) Was literally just watching his latest video.
Happy not to use WD40 if that's his advice.

I know oiling bearings which have grease in them is a no-no for just the
reason you describe - will loosen the grease and so ultimately damage the
bearing.

------
joefaith
There is an Australian version of WD-40 called 'start ya bastard'.

[https://www.nulon.com.au/products/aerosols/start-ya-
bastard-...](https://www.nulon.com.au/products/aerosols/start-ya-bastard-
instant-engine-starter)

------
WilsonPaige
Anyone know where I can get a good oil can - the old kind with a long neck and
you press the bottom with your thumb to squeeze out a drop of oil?

~~~
lsaferite
Something like this?
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004YK76](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004YK76)

------
linsomniac
I just watched this Everyday Astronaut video about stainless steel vs.
composites, which mentions WD-40's use in aerospace. It's an entertaining,
informational video.
[https://youtu.be/LogE40_wR9k?t=305](https://youtu.be/LogE40_wR9k?t=305)
(jumps directly to the WD-40 reference)

------
metiscus
For a lot of purposes where you might reach for WD 40 red and tacky seemingly
works well in my experience.

------
snarfy
IIRC the main ingredient is kerosene.

~~~
Mc_Big_G
I guess I could read the article, but I remember it as fish oil.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
You might be thinking of Rustoleum?

~~~
DonHopkins
Or Clamato? But that was clam oil.

[https://foxpeakoutdoorsupply-
com.3dcartstores.com/Hawbakers-...](https://foxpeakoutdoorsupply-
com.3dcartstores.com/Hawbakers-1-oz-Concentrated-Clam-Oil-_p_29.html)

------
cat199
Interesting to read:

    
    
        This is what the Rocket Chemical Company figured out how to make: 
        a coating for Atlas missiles that prevented rust and corrosion.
    

since WD-40 is popular among gun enthusiasts (if not others) specifically as a
cheap alternative to using other oils for rust prevention..

~~~
eth0up
I'll claim no membership among "enthusiasts", but either way, the most
glorious lube for me is Ballistol. Good on nearly everything, including that
mentioned. To me, since childhood, WD-40 has always had a loathsome aroma. I
first discovered it, as a youth, in my pa's garage, where I'd spray it over
the flame of my lighter to excessive satisfaction, and onto many things with
minimal discretion. Always made me nauseous, combustion or not.

I have almost acquired an affection for the scent of Ballistol, which is
marketed as having "No Carcinogens", but does quite well on the many things
that are and ain't (carcinogenic). I sincerely recommend it.

~~~
mod
Weird, WD40 is one of my favorite smells. It's the best chemical smell I can
think of.

I can't speak for Ballistol, but I probably like that too.

~~~
DonHopkins
It's the delicious bouquet of banana ester! WD-40 is Edge Body Spray for
nerds.

[https://io9.gizmodo.com/debunking-the-myth-of-the-fake-
banan...](https://io9.gizmodo.com/debunking-the-myth-of-the-fake-banana-
flavor-1629459201)

[https://www.huffpost.com/entry/artificial-banana-
flavor_n_31...](https://www.huffpost.com/entry/artificial-banana-
flavor_n_3148882)

